# Free Agents



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's the list of free agents this offseason, restricted and unrestricted. Of these guys, who do you think we should go after with the MLE? Who can we realistically get?


*Player Team Type*
Kenny Anderson Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Chris Crawford Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Obinna Ekezie Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Tom Gugliotta Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Tyronn Lue Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Michael Stewart Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Kevin Willis Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Gary Payton Boston Unrestricted Free Agent
Antoine Walker Boston Unrestricted Free Agent
Keith Bogans Charlotte Restricted Free Agent
Jason Kapono Charlotte Restricted Free Agent
Brevin Knight Charlotte Unrestricted Free Agent
Kareem Rush Charlotte Unrestricted Free Agent
Steve Smith Charlotte Unrestricted Free Agent
Theron Smith Charlotte Restricted Free Agent
Gerald Wallace Charlotte Restricted Free Agent
Jahidi White Charlotte Unrestricted Free Agent
Tyson Chandler Chicago Restricted Free Agent
Eddy Curry Chicago Restricted Free Agent
Chris Duhon Chicago Restricted Free Agent
Adrian Griffin Chicago Unrestricted Free Agent
Othella Harrington Chicago Unrestricted Free Agent
Jannero Pargo Chicago Restricted Free Agent
Jared Reiner Chicago Restricted Free Agent
Frank Williams Chicago Unrestricted Free Agent
DeSagana Diop Cleveland Restricted Free Agent
Zydrunas Ilgauskas Cleveland Unrestricted Free Agent
Jeff McInnis Cleveland Unrestricted Free Agent
Dajuan Wagner Cleveland Unrestricted Free Agent
Scott Williams Cleveland Unrestricted Free Agent
Darrell Armstrong Dallas Unrestricted Free Agent
DerMarr Johnson Denver Unrestricted Free Agent
Mark Pope Denver Unrestricted Free Agent
Bryon Russell Denver Unrestricted Free Agent
Darvin Ham Detroit Unrestricted Free Agent
Horace Jenkins Detroit Restricted Free Agent
Geno Carlisle Free Agent Restricted Free Agent
Roger Mason Free Agent Restricted Free Agent
Jamal Sampson Free Agent Restricted Free Agent
Nikoloz Tskitishvili Golden State Unrestricted Free Agent
Jon Barry Houston Unrestricted Free Agent
Ryan Bowen Houston Unrestricted Free Agent
Dikembe Mutombo Houston Unrestricted Free Agent
Rod Strickland Houston Unrestricted Free Agent
Michael Curry Indiana Unrestricted Free Agent
John Edwards Indiana Restricted Free Agent
James Jones Indiana Restricted Free Agent
Maurice Baker L.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent
Rick Brunson L.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent
Marko Jaric L.A. Clippers Restricted Free Agent
Kerry Kittles L.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent
Mikki Moore L.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent
Zeljko Rebracca L.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent
Bobby SimmonsL.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent
Tony Bobbitt L.A. Lakers Restricted Free Agent
Tierre Brown L.A. Lakers Unrestricted Free Agent
Luke Walton L.A. Lakers Restricted Free Agent
Ryan Humphrey Memphis Unrestricted Free Agent
Stromile Swift Memphis Unrestricted Free Agent
Earl Watson Memphis Unrestricted Free Agent
Malik Allen Miami Unrestricted Free Agent
Shandon AndersonMiami Unrestricted Free Agent
Jerome Beasley Miami Restricted Free Agent
Udonis Haslem Miami Restricted Free Agent
Christian Laettner Miami Unrestricted Free Agent
Wang Zhizhi Miami Unrestricted Free Agent
Marcus Fizer Milwaukee Unrestricted Free Agent
Dan Gadzuric Milwaukee Restricted Free Agent
Alan Henderson Milwaukee Unrestricted Free Agent
Toni Kukoc Milwaukee Unrestricted Free Agent
Zaza Pachulia Milwaukee Restricted Free Agent
Daniel Santiago Milwaukee Unrestricted Free Agent
Erick Strickland Milwaukee Unrestricted Free Agent
Anthony Carter Minnesota Unrestricted Free Agent
Eddie Griffin Minnesota Restricted Free Agent
Ervin Johnson Minnesota Unrestricted Free Agent
Mark Madsen Minnesota Unrestricted Free Agent
Latrell Sprewell Minnesota Unrestricted Free Agent
John Thomas Minnesota Unrestricted Free Agent
Travis Best New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Rodney Buford New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Elden Campbell New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Brian Scalabrine New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Jabari Smith New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Billy Thomas New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Dale Davis New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Dan Dickau New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Casey Jacobsen New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Bostjan Nachbar New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Lee Nailon New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Glenn Robinson New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Bruno Sundov New York Unrestricted Free Agent
Andrew DeClercq Orlando Unrestricted Free Agent
Brandon Hunter Orlando Restricted Free Agent
Matt Barnes Philadelphia Restricted Free Agent
Samuel Dalembert Philadelphia Restricted Free Agent
Josh Davis Philadelphia Restricted Free Agent
Willie Green Philadelphia Restricted Free Agent
Kyle Korver Philadelphia Restricted Free Agent
Rodney Rogers Philadelphia Unrestricted Free Agent
Joe Johnson Phoenix Restricted Free Agent
Bo Outlaw Phoenix Unrestricted Free Agent
Shareef Abdur-Rahim Portland Unrestricted Free Agent
Richie Frahm Portland Restricted Free Agent
Ha Seung-Jin Portland Restricted Free Agent
Damon Stoudamire Portland Unrestricted Free Agent
Erik Daniels Sacramento Restricted Free Agent
Maurice Evans Sacramento Restricted Free Agent
Eddie House Sacramento Unrestricted Free Agent
Bobby Jackson Sacramento Unrestricted Free Agent
Jamison Brewer San Antonio Unrestricted Free Agent
Devin Brown San Antonio Restricted Free Agent
Linton Johnson San Antonio Restricted Free Agent
Sean Marks San Antonio Unrestricted Free Agent
Tony Massenburg San Antonio Unrestricted Free Agent
Mike Wilks San Antonio Unrestricted Free Agent
Ray Allen Seattle Unrestricted Free Agent
Mateen Cleaves Seattle Unrestricted Free Agent
Reggie Evans Seattle Restricted Free Agent
Jerome James Seattle Unrestricted Free Agent
Ronald Murray Seattle Restricted Free Agent
Vitaly Potapenko Seattle Unrestricted Free Agent
Vladimir Radmanovic Seattle Restricted Free Agent
Damien Wilkins Seattle Restricted Free Agent
Matt Bonner Toronto Restricted Free Agent
Donyell Marshall Toronto Unrestricted Free Agent
Milt Palacio Toronto Unrestricted Free Agent
Raja Bell Utah Unrestricted Free Agent
Howard Eisley Utah Unrestricted Free Agent
Keith McLeod Utah Restricted Free Agent
Steve Blake Washington Restricted Free Agent
Kwame Brown Washington Restricted Free Agent
Juan Dixon Washington Unrestricted Free Agent
Larry Hughes Washington Unrestricted Free Agent
Anthony Peeler Washington Unrestricted Free Agent
Laron Profit Washington Unrestricted Free Agent
Michael Ruffin Washington Unrestricted Free Agent
Samaki Walker Washington Unrestricted Free Agent


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Here's the list of free agents this offseason, restricted and unrestricted. Of these guys, who do you think we should go after with the MLE? Who can we realistically get?
> 
> 
> *Player Team Type*
> ...


Those are the guys I would take a look at. For the most part, I wouldn't even bother with the restricted guys.

I think we could bring back Darrell *very* cheaply. I think he still calls Orlando home and probably could be the backup PG for a year or two. Plus he was always a fan favorite.

Dermarr might be worthy of a look, but I don't think I'd go anywhere near the full MLE for him.

Skita is still a very talented guy. Another guy that might be worth a look if he comes real cheap.

James Jones has looked very good at times for Indiana. Somebody would probably have to give him the MLE to get him away from Indy.

Simmons will probably be to pricey for Orlando.

A lot of people are down on Swift, but I'd give him the MLE in a second. A frontcourt, athletically, of Swift and Dwight is very intriguing. I think he can still be a good player.

Watson is a nice player that should probably be starting somewhere. Might not want to come to Orlando and not start. I wouldn't give him full MLE.

Alan Henderson is a solid big off the bench. Probably will stay in Dallas.

Dickau showed some promise last year, though there probably isn't a real spot for him in Orlando.

Massenburg is a tough veteran big who can come off the bench. I wouldn't mind forking over 2-3 million a year for a couple years to him.

Jerome James - hopefully James has priced himself over the MLE so we don't make a mistake and sign him. He is as good as he is going to get, IMO, and that really isn't that great and very inconsistent.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> *Player Team Type*
> Brevin Knight Charlotte Unrestricted Free Agent
> Darrell Armstrong Dallas Unrestricted Free Agent
> DerMarr Johnson Denver Unrestricted Free Agent
> ...


There's my list of guys who I think we should at least consider and make a phone call to. 

Brevin Knight had a nice year in Charlotte this year, he'd be a great guy to bring in and back up Jameer and mentor him for the last few years of his career.

I agree with JNice about Armstrong, Johnson and Simmons.

Luke Walton is restricted and is probably a longshot, but LA doesn't seem to be too high on him so they may let him go. He's just a very smart player, who's not great at anything but is a decent shooter, scorer, rebounder, and a very good passer for a forward, although he's pretty bad defensively. I'd like him off our bench for a cheap price. 

I'd also give Stromile Swift the MLE if he wanted to come here and play alongside Dwight. 

Toni Kukoc is a nice versatile veteran with championship experience, who could have a positive impact on what should be a very young team next year.

I list Brandon Hunter, because I think we should keep him around. He's restricted, and it's not like anyone will offer him a contract for more than the minimum.

Put Bo Outlaw under the "see Darrell Armstrong" category. Ex-Magician, fan favorite, high energy, could really help this team as a veteran leader off the bench. 

Donyell Marshall has been one of the best 6th men in the league the past couple seasons. He's a very good 3-point shooter, and a guy who's been around the league for a while and knows how to play the game. He won't come cheap, but I think he's worth a look.

Raja Bell is also worth a look in my opinion because of his tough defensive mindset, which could hopefully have a positive impact on the Magic and rub off onto some of the younger players. 

Finally we have Kwame Brown, who's borderline even worth putting down here. Probably the biggest longshot on my list, but if I had the chance I'd definitely sign him if I were Magic (it's highly unlikely the Wizards choose to keep him around). I don't know exactly why he'd choose Orlando over the many other potential suitors he'll have this summer, though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I'd definitely take a risk on Kwame if we had the opportunity, just like with Swift. Unfortunately, somebody will probably offer Kwame more than MLE and price him way out of our range. IMO the potential for Kwame is definitely still there, he just needs the right situation to go to. I'd say putting him on a team with Grant Hill would be a good experience for him.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

If we can get Swift with the MLE, that should be our absolute first priority. Some other guys that I would love to have for our MLE (but are very unlikely) are Abdul Rahim, Tyson Chandler, and Dalembert (I would take the risk on him). Some other big guys to look for cheap are Zeljko Rebreca (he would be a steal), Michael Ruffin, and Marcus Fizer. As for the PG situation, personally, I think both Watson and Knight may go for the MLE, and with Nelson, that obviously wouldn't be a prudent way to use the exception. However, some less touted point guards that we should be definitely look at to sign cheap are Erick Strickland, Frank Williams, Rick Brunson, and even Lue (he's a fine back up, just not a starting pg as he was for us) if he is willing to come back to Orlando. That's in addition to the previous mentions of Armstrong and Dickau which I agree with as well. For off guard, there honestly isn't a single guy that I would want with our MLE (Allen, JJ, Hughes are the exceptions). I don't expect Simmons to repeat the season he had this year. But for cheap, these guys are worth a look: Kareem Rush, Jon Barry.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yyzlin said:


> If we can get Swift with the MLE, that should be our absolute first priority. Some other guys that I would love to have for our MLE (but are very unlikely) are Abdul Rahim, Tyson Chandler, and Dalembert (I would take the risk on him). Some other big guys to look for cheap are Zeljko Rebreca (he would be a steal), Michael Ruffin, and Marcus Fizer. As for the PG situation, personally, I think both Watson and Knight may go for the MLE, and with Nelson, that obviously wouldn't be a prudent way to use the exception. However, some less touted point guards that we should be definitely look at to sign cheap are Erick Strickland, Frank Williams, Rick Brunson, and even Lue (he's a fine back up, just not a starting pg as he was for us) if he is willing to come back to Orlando. That's in addition to the previous mentions of Armstrong and Dickau which I agree with as well. For off guard, there honestly isn't a single guy that I would want with our MLE (Allen, JJ, Hughes are the exceptions). I don't expect Simmons to repeat the season he had this year. But for cheap, these guys are worth a look: Kareem Rush, Jon Barry.


You bring up an interesting point about Tyronn Lue. I wouldn't at all mind bringing him back to Orlando to back up Nelson now that I think about it. He's tries hard, brings energy to the court and he's a pretty good shooter.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I think it's worth to take a risk on Stromile Swift, Kwame Brown and Skita...Who knows maybe with the next chance they will grow up to their potencial?

I can't understand when our fans here are talking about the guys like Atkins, Armstrong, Lue and etc. We already have one 5-10 PG, that is a disaster for a team to have 2 undersized guards...


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Armstrong is finished. All he does now is airball 3's. Lue was pretty good when he played for us. He had a few 20 point games and he has a nice shot, but it seems every team he goes to ends up losing. Even when he was with the Rockets they were pretty bad. They started 6-11, then they trade Lue and win 51 games.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Franco 5 said:


> Armstrong is finished. All he does now is airball 3's. Lue was pretty good when he played for us. He had a few 20 point games and he has a nice shot, but it seems every team he goes to ends up losing. Even when he was with the Rockets they were pretty bad. They started 6-11, then they trade Lue and win 51 games.


Because it seems every team he goes to tries to use him as a starter, which he's not. Even he himself has said that he should not be starting. Plus he's an awful defender. He's fine as a backup though, he can shoot and provide energy off the bench.


----------

